# Some questions about a foreman.



## Wes13 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am currently riding a friends unused Honda Foreman from around 99 or 2000. What I'm wondering is there any way to find out the exact year and engine size? I need to redo brakes as they currently couldn't stop in a football field. I have always been a fan of Hondas, mainly bc I love red, but this has gotten not only my respect but the group I ride with as well. This thing just doesn't stop. As far as I can tell the only mods are a winch, Ox guards, a set of 26" vampires, and an All Terrain cargo box/seat.


----------



## mud life (Aug 18, 2012)

My vin number was on my left front a arm. But you can usually just look on Google and see exactly where its located. Then just type the vin into a search. 


Hope this helps.


----------



## Wes13 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------

